
Bat: cat(1) clone with syntax highlighting and Git integration - ingve
https://github.com/sharkdp/bat#bat
======
SomeHacker44
Note: If you try to `cargo install bat` it on MacOS (at least 10.12 with
Homebrew Rust 1.25), you will need to `brew install cmake` first, or it will
fail.

